# Maria Hughes? - Camarthen



## Ella19 (11 December 2011)

Does anyone know of Maria Hughes who was from Peniel, Camarthen and is believed to be in the same area/West Wales still? My freezemark letter reached her old house and the lovely people who live there now have replied, however, they do not have a forwarding address for Maria. 

There are no problems with the mare i'm tracing I am purely curious about her history. I know she lived in an area with fantastic views and deafening peace and that Maria led her around the lanes but that is all I know!

Anyone who can put me in touch or knows anything about my mare who was freezemarked 21B when with Maria, would be much appriciated.


----------



## cally6008 (11 December 2011)

Facebook ?


----------



## Ella19 (11 December 2011)

There was a Maria from there, I messaged her but no reply.


----------



## cally6008 (11 December 2011)

Riding schools, livery yards in the area may know of her or your horse
BT.com may have details


----------



## Ella19 (11 December 2011)

I've just this minute contacted the riding schools! Thanks for all the suggestions, keep them coming!


----------

